# In need of some help!



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

As some of you might know, I am doing my own honors undergraduate research on larval spotted salamander phenotypic plasticity. The biology department has been quite preoccupied with the absorption of Southern Polytech, so they have yet to review my budget proposal and the research is literally about to start due to spotted populations breeding a bit earlier this year than expected. So I am in dire need of equipment.

I need to borrow about 15 gently used ten gallon tanks, any aeration pumps, an R/O filter would be absolutely amazing, and fluorescent light strips (at least 48"). After the experiment (mid-late summer) I will clean the tanks and pumps and return them. If you guys could help me out that would be wonderful and I'd be so appreciative. I am getting egg masses in lab by next week and need to set up the lab, so please let me know as soon as possible.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

I really need some help guys, even just a few tanks or lights would be tremendous.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You might try Facebook too if you haven't already. There are lots of groups you could join and ask. If I were closer I'd help ya out.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Check on some fish forums, fish keeprs may be more apt to have a few tanks lying around, also craigslist may have a give away or 2. I like most got rid of my tankls when I converted to euro viv's, I bet most do that. Like Antone said get in some groups and ask, I bet over half the frog folks in Atlanta have not even seen your request.


----------

